
Show HN: Gridifier – Dynamic grid layouts for real-time apps - szdszdszd
http://gridifier.io
======
ceejayoz
> You can use Gridifier for free under the non-commercial license. Non-
> commercial license is valid only if you are creating non-profit and personal
> projects. In such cases Gridifier license is GPLv3.

This is not how GPL works. By providing it as GPLv3, you've permitted people
to redistribute it as they like under the GPLv3, including to themselves (and
anyone else they feel like) for commercial purposes, as long as they
themselves follow GPLv3's requirements.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Huh, TIL. Out of curiosity, is there a license that would allow them to be
FOSS only for non-commercial use, but having customers pay for commercial use,
like they want?

~~~
hardwaresofton
Can someone please point to some credible source with a clear explanation how
of how you're supposed to license F/OSS for profit?

I can't figure it out.

~~~
ceejayoz
Support and additional services.

For example, WordPress.com does pretty well, despite the codebase being GPLed.
Same for RedHat - they're quite successful despite all their packages being
available via CentOS, because of paid support subscriptions, certifications,
etc.

~~~
hardwaresofton
But what about companies like highcharts?

Just answered my own question:
[http://shop.highsoft.com/highcharts.html](http://shop.highsoft.com/highcharts.html)

~~~
ceejayoz
Yep. Creative Commons isn't FOSS.

------
nvartolomei
Can someone point at examples of real time apps where this will be useful?

------
rememberlenny
This is pretty cool. Thank you!

------
lobster_johnson
Looks nice, but I use React. Anyone know of something comparable for React?

~~~
_felics
This library seems to provide most of the functionality:
[https://github.com/STRML/react-grid-layout](https://github.com/STRML/react-
grid-layout)

~~~
watty
Except the author hang had a stable release in months. Apparently is working
on a rewrite but is doing so privately despite several offering support.

